# Programme- wo sind die eigentlich



## Janno (26. August 2003)

Hallo,
ist wahrscheinlich ne voll dumme frage, aber wie komme ich denn zu den programmen sobald ich die installiert habe (zb. gameboy emulator und so).
habe sie in der installation alle angekreutzt.

Schöne grüße aus Köln Janno


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. August 2003)

Such mal mit whereis nach dem Programm- oder Paketnamen. Da solltest Du (falls es installiert ist) den Ort der ausführbaren Programmdatei bekommen und den rufst Du dann auf.



> [dlinsky dlinsky]# whereis ls
> ls: /bin/ls /usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.gz
> [dlinsky dlinsky]# whereis shutdown
> shutdown: /sbin/shutdown /usr/share/man/man2/shutdown.2.gz /usr/share/man/man8/shutdown.8.gz
> ...



Normalerweise kannst Du alle ausführbaren Dateien in den Verzeichnissen /usr/bin, /bin oder /sbin ohne Pfadangabe aufrufen. Genauso wie Du mit dem einfachen Kommando "shutdown", "ls" oder "ssh" eins der o. g. Programme ausführen kannst.


----------



## Sinac (26. August 2003)

Yoah, das ist zum Teil unterschiedlich hier haste mal ne kleine Übersicht über die Verzeichnissstruktur von Linux:

 `bin'          Programme/Tools zum Starten, Mounten und zur "maintenance" 

 `boot'         Bootsektor-Images, Kerneldateien und Zubehör 

 `cdrom'        Standard-Mountpoint für CDROM-Laufwerke 

 `dev'          Device-Files: Hier sitzt Deine Hardware  

 `etc'          Konfigurationsdateien für Rechner und Programme 

 `home'         Persönliche Verzeichnisse der User 

 `lib'          Systemweite Libraries und Kernelmodule

 `lost+found'   Gibts auf jeder Partition: Dort kommen nach einem 
                Dateisystemfehler gefundene Dateien hin. Unter DOS wären das
                `FILE0000.CHK' und so weiter. Wenn er fehlt, sollte man ihn mit
                "mklost+found" wiederherstellen. 

 `opt'          Verzeichnis für zusätzlich installierte Binary-Pakete und
                größere Programmpakete, die ihre eigene Hierarchie haben (z.B.
                `Netscape' oder `StarOffice'). Dieses Verzeichnis ist entgegen  
                einigen Besserwissern wirklich im neuen FHS (Filesystem
                Hierarchy Standard) von Linux enthalten und genau für diesen
                Zweck gedacht. 

 `proc'         Virtueller Verzeichnisbaum für Prozeß-Infos. Jedes Programm, das
                irgendwelche Infos über dein Sytem braucht, liest aus einer
                dieser Dateien bzw. benutzt dieselben Informationen. Sehr gut
                zur Problemdiagnose! 

 `root'         Heimatverzeichnis des "Superusers". Sollte auch nur von ihm
                lesbar sein! (drwx------, höchstens drwx--x--x) Hier gehoeren
                KEINE Userdaten rein, sondern nur Sachen, die mit dem System zu
                tun haben (z.B. Userlisten, Konfigurationsdateien-Kopien etc.) 

 `sbin'         Programme zum Booten, die nur für `root' sind (wie fdisk) 

 `shlib'        Shared Libraries (ggf.) 

 `tmp'          Temporäre Dateien (sollte periodisch gelöscht werden) 

 `usr'          "Anwender-"Programme (entfernt verwandt mit `C:\Programme')
                Dieses Verzeichnis sollte komplett readonly benutzbar sein, d.h.
                auch übers Netz auf mehrere Rechner verteilbar -- wenn sich die
                 benutzte Distribution daran hält. Hier gehört weder
                Konfiguration noch ständig sich ändernde Daten hin.(4)

 `var'          Daten (Spool-Verzeichnisse, News/Mail-Daten, Logfiles) 

 `var/log'      z.B. Logfiles vom Systemprotokoll (syslog) 

Selbst kompilierte Programme gehören unterhalb von /usr/local/: 

Hoff mal das bringt dich weiter!
Ansonsten kannst du mit "whereis" dein Programm suchen:
$ whereis myprog
listet dir dann alles auf was "myprog" heißt...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (26. August 2003)

Toll, war wieda einer schneller!


----------

